# What's the Ettiquite....?



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright, so here's the situation...

I got my sister in for the Antiquitease/Colour event today, and we were all pretty amped about seeing the new colors in play.

I kind of wandered around the store with my friend while she was getting her face done, but periodically, I'd check out what was going on.

Long story short: The MUA used WAAAAY too much bronzer, didn't even prep her face in any kind of way, did a poor job of cleaning up the eye makeup fallout (glitter all up her forehead and down her cheeks.) She did some stunning lips though.

So, for you other MUAs, how do you handle this? I didn't mention or do anything in store, just because I thought it'd be rude. It was visibly bad, and I was just thinking to myself, "This is just too much!" I asked my sister what she thought and she agreed, but she too felt weird about telling what we assumed was a seasoned MUA how to do her job.


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

......


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

True, but it was more after the fact. She usually uses bronzer, but it was more a matter of the application that bothered us.


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2007)

The person getting their makeup done should always open up! We MAC MA's are supposed to be made of nails, you arent going to hurt our feelings by not liking the way something was done. (and if you do, we'll save the tears for later) 

But we can't be inside your head...we dont know how you would like something to look, how you feel about the application. we are makeup artists and not psychics. Don't be afraid to voice your opinion. 

But in your situation, I wouldve let your friend (who got her makeup done) do all the talking, mostly because its HER face and its how SHE would wear it, not you.   but !!!Please!!! don't be afraid to tell us if something is too much, or not enough, or just not what you had in mind. We're are here to help, not to set you up with the worst makeup ever. You don't have to be snappy or rude, just sya 'it isnt quite the wya i expected' or 'can we change _____ a little bit?' And KNOW what you dont like about it. Something along those lines will go further than "I dunno *sulk* I just dont like it" or stalking off after its done with a  MAC wipe in hand ready to wipe it all off...and telling your friends that MA sucks because you didnt like the MU one time...haha







 HTH


----------



## lipshock (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_The person getting their makeup done should always open up! ... But we can't be inside your head...we dont know how you would like something to look, how you feel about the application. we are makeup artists and not psychics. Don't be afraid to voice your opinion._

 

Here, here!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Lipshock ~ this is off the subject...but I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!!  This has been crackin' me up the past couple days! ;-]


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

It did help. Thanks, *Katura*.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 22, 2007)

A MUA always has a certain type of staples or personal favorites that will end up using no matter what. Bronzer is definitely a very common on, very  often some MUAs just love bronzer to no end... or well, the end being an orange face. Others it's black eyeliner or always lacquering lipstick with clear gloss.

Usually when someone is applying stuff on my face and they're doing a whole look, I'll say what I definitely don't like and what is a gray area. All around bronzer is definitely a no-no. But in the end, she should say something, for future reference the best way is to emphasize what the MUA did best, you know kind of like "Snaps for you, because..." (Sorry, but I was watching Legally Blonde and it stuck) and then she could mention what she didn't like in a constructive way like "I don't like this much bronzer because no matter what I never see it as flattering."

The MUA should be mature enough to handle criticism and she (having been her actual face) should be the one to say, unless the MUA asked you for your opinion.


----------

